# Envy Valeting vs BMW E46 M3 Paint correction detail and Dodo Juice



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A tough cookie this was thats for sure and the work was spread over 3 days, mainly due to the weather at home!
































































Wheels 1st with Espuma Revolution and a selection of brushes inc EZ detail and Envy Brushes.









Pre soaked with SSF









Rinsed and washed with Dodo Juice Sour Power, dried and looking a lot better


















Time for a quick look at the reason for the paint correction before I clayed


















Car has seen a lot of car wash action, but its new to its current owner. Clay time, roof and uppers as expected...









Lowers the same...









Paint thickness readings were taken and got ready to correct.










1 pass with Swissvax CF pro-gonna need something stronger!









Stepped up to FCP









The paint was very tough and was needing 2-3 passes over the whole car, then refined as a seperate stage to follow.



















A reminder why we are correcting!









And what can be achieved









All corrected at long last









Give the car a de-dust and IPA wipedown before retiring for the night









Another de-dust and very soft wipe over ready to cleanse and add the Dodo Blue Velvet followed by new Red Mist. Tyres were dressed, glass cleaned, exhausts buffed etc etc.









































































Nice to get my hands on another M3:argie:, estimated time on job 17hrs!

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great stuff as usual Tim :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Tim:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Tim,

Very nice result there me old chum 

Baz


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work on one of my favourite cars.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Tim, the joys of carbon black.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks lovely Tim


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate, got to love M3`s :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate. That was fecked.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Great stuff as usual Tim :thumb:


Thanks Neil



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking write up Tim:thumb:


Thankyou



Auto Detox said:


> Tim,
> 
> Very nice result there me old chum
> 
> Baz


Cheers Barry



Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work Tim, the joys of carbon black.


Joy?! Yes indeed Rob, thankyou



paddy328 said:


> Looking good mate. That was fecked.


I think you're right Francis:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb correction Tim :thumb:, looked like you had you're work cut out on that one.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as usual Tim.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Lovely job. Nice photos.

Well done that man.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Superb correction Tim :thumb:, looked like you had you're work cut out on that one.


Thanks Adam and re the paint and work being cut out _that_ is putting it mildly Adam



ahaydock said:


> Top work as usual Tim.


Thankyou Alex



Jim W said:


> Lovely job. Nice photos.
> 
> Well done that man.


Very kind Jim thankyou


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, another superb job Tim, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

knew it would be another pleasant read from you! 

Great work and wow what a turn around! vast improvment and great correction.

E46 M3's are so so nice thought! No wounder you love to work on them!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking very very good, mate!! Great work!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good work tim:thumb:


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellant job. My E46 M Sport looks about as bad (bought 2nd hand) for swirls. I have Menz 302 & 106, Megs polishing pads and 3m polishing pads to be used with G220. Hope when weather picks up I can get my car "something" like it.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work as ever Tim.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Great job, nice work - lovely finish!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Tomm said:


> knew it would be another pleasant read from you!
> 
> Great work and wow what a turn around! vast improvment and great correction.
> 
> E46 M3's are so so nice thought! No wounder you love to work on them!


Thankyou very much, very kind of you. I visited a place yesterday full of M3's and CSL's....walked around with my mouth open!



TCD said:


> Looking very very good, mate!! Great work!


Thankyou! Possible we might see you in May:thumb:



Gleamingkleen said:


> good work tim:thumb:


Thanks Jay


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thankyou! Possible we might see you in May:thumb:


Cool!!! :thumb: I will try to organize a detail day with my friends Spanish detailers, ok?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

No worries Jose, we'll have some fun..and if we dont we'll have some cerveza instead


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

Good effort Tim, looking forward to getting my coupe sorted next month  The bonus for you is it's not in anything that ppor condition...

J.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

looks brillaint mate.. nice work


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - thats a lot of work but a great result Tim...

what did you use as the 'cleanse' before the Dodo? SV CF?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

MarriedBlonde said:


> Good effort Tim, looking forward to getting my coupe sorted next month  The bonus for you is it's not in anything that ppor condition...
> 
> J.


Cheers J, I am _relieved_ to hear that too!



fezzy89 said:


> looks brillaint mate.. nice work


Many thanks



Bigpikle said:


> wow - thats a lot of work but a great result Tim...
> 
> what did you use as the 'cleanse' before the Dodo? SV CF?


Yeah a lot of work Damon! Yes used Swissvax CF on this job.


----------

